# Knitted Hanger Covers



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies, as I have had rather a lot of requests for this pattern I thought this would be the quickest way as I don't have a scanner. This was a free pattern, but have had it such a long time can't remember where it came from to give you the website address.

Using 2.75mm (UK 12) and 4ply yarn (I use mercerised cotton for the sheen ), cast on 17 stitches and garter stitch (knit every row ) until your strip measures the length of your hanger when slightly stretched. Cast off.
To cover the hanger, find the centre of your work in both length and width and slip over the hanger hook.
Stitch the strip together on the underside of your hanger with a neat catch stitch. Sew both ends.
To cover the hanger hook cast on 38 stitches( adjust accordingley if this seems too long or short),work 4 rows in garter stitch and cast off
Fold the piece around the hook and sew edges together so that the hook is covered, catch to your hanger cover to avoid hook cover slipping off.
I personally pad my hangers before placing the knitted strip using the wadding you use for quilts, (approx £1 per metre ) held in place by winding an oddment of wool along the length of the hanger in a criss cross fashion.
I also find it easier to sew on any decorations (roses,bows,buttons whatever takes your fancy ) before sewing the strip in its final position.
Finally tie a bow round the base of the hook, I like to use 2 or 3 strips of co-ordinating ribbon.

Hope this makes sense to everyone, they really are very simple to make and add that finishing touch to a garment.
They also make lovely gifts for ladies who like something pretty and are great for brides and bridesmaids.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you for sharing yours are very pretty.


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you for the pattern...I love it!! :-D


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thankyou for sharing your pattern with us, yours are beautiful. I have loved knitting hanger covers since my late grandmother showed me how many, many years ago. xx


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern they are very pretty as well as practical beautiful work


----------



## Yvonne DPenha (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for so kindly sharing your pattern - Yvonne DPenha


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for posting that


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you! They are beautiful.

Diana


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks!


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you for posting this pattern


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Very pretty. They would also make lovely hostess gifts when you're visiting for a few days or longer.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

lacylady said:


> Hi Ladies, as I have had rather a lot of requests for this pattern I thought this would be the quickest way as I don't have a scanner. This was a free pattern, but have had it such a long time can't remember where it came from to give you the website address.
> 
> Using 2.75mm (UK 12) and 4ply yarn (I use mercerised cotton for the sheen ), cast on 17 stitches and garter stitch (knit every row ) until your strip measures the length of your hanger when slightly stretched. Cast off.
> To cover the hanger, find the centre of your work in both length and width and slip over the hanger hook.
> ...


Thank you for providing us with the pattern. Many years ago my grandmother gave me 6 covered hangers and I love them - they work so well with slippery straps! I've wanted to find a pattern for years. I think they are a great gift idea!


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

Where do you buy wooden coat hangers these days? I imagine you would need them to make those nice covers. thanks


----------



## Glitz (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. I have copied this to a Word document and saved it. I just love covered coat hangers.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Gee Thanks! Now I have something else to add to my "To-Do" list. Just kidding, love them and will make them. Easy enough instructions, sounds like things you can make will wasting time watch tellie. It is also a feel-good item. Everyone on KP should make these as a little gift to yourself.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh! Thank you!

Anita


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness. have made some your years but never in an easy form as yours.
Thank you. Will do some right now.


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh that is so sweet, thank you. Funny thing is I don't own a single covered hanger, might be an idea to make a couple. I only started making them because I wanted something special to finish off my lace matinee sets and couldn't find any padded hangers that I liked. So I thought if you can't find what your looking for, make it yourself and here we are about 25 hangers later.

quote=Hendrika]Gee Thanks! Now I have something else to add to my "To-Do" list. Just kidding, love them and will make them. Easy enough instructions, sounds like things you can make will wasting time watch tellie. It is also a feel-good item. Everyone on KP should make these as a little gift to yourself.[/quote]


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

If I'm lucky I find some on ebay otherwise I get them from a company called Caraselle Direct. A single hanger is £1.99 but the more you buy the cheaper they become. Hope that helps.



enid said:


> Where do you buy wooden coat hangers these days? I imagine you would need them to make those nice covers. thanks


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

How thoughtful of you !!! Thank you very much for the pattern and all the tips. Have wanted to find an easy-to-do pattern and this looks very nice. By the way, the hangers in your picture are lovely!

Jan


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Oh my goodness. have made some your years but never in an easy form as yours.
> Thank you. Will do some right now.


Hurrah, I just made one. A cinch and looks great.
Thank you again.

The hanger hook I crochet around.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! I never thought is could be so simple!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks , lacy lady, that is a different pattern than I have used but will certainly try yours. They are lovely the way you decorated them. I love using padded hangers.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work, thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. I was going to try to learn to crochet just to make some. Carolyn


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank you for sharing


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

I live in Melbourne and I buy already padded hangers from our two dollars shop then all I have to do is knit the cover and add a ribbon I knit mine with 8ply and fun fur together


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Thats really handy to know, am coming over to Melbourne for Christmas, will have to look round to see if I can find some to bring back. Last time I came over I brought back lots of the knitting lace because you have such beautiful colours, although as yet havn't used for hangers. In saying that have just bought some 2 holed lace with smiley faces up the middle that's used for hangers so am going to give that a go.



micra said:


> I live in Melbourne and I buy already padded hangers from our two dollars shop then all I have to do is knit the cover and add a ribbon I knit mine with 8ply and fun fur together


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I have seen wooden hangers at the dollar store.


----------



## muriel e (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you for the pattern, I have always wanted to have a go, but no pattern till now, I still have one that my granmother and my mother made and wondered how they did them.


----------



## skw1572 (Apr 1, 2012)

enid said:


> Where do you buy wooden coat hangers these days? I imagine you would need them to make those nice covers. thanks


I have bought a pack of 6 palin wooden coathangers from Dunelm for £2.99


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for that info, have a Dunelm not far from me will pop over and have a look.



skw1572 said:


> enid said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you buy wooden coat hangers these days? I imagine you would need them to make those nice covers. thanks
> ...


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice. I think ladies can really appreciate knitted hanger covers for Christmas gifts because they sure beat hanging your fine clothing on regular hangers.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Wanted to make some for my future DIL's "lingerie" shower.


----------



## Gizzysmum (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern - will have a go at making some for a fundraising fair in aid of rescued animals.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

http://byhaafner.blogspot.com


----------

